# Silica Gel



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, 

Does anyone know anywhere in the Paphos area where I can buy commercial bags of Silica Gel - we have a few kitchen cupboards that have damp in them & for the life of me, I can't find the source...So rather than de paneling the kitchen, the easiest option is to put a few bags of Gel in each cupboard..

Ta very much,

Dave


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Dave just looked on another forum, they recommend course salt, apparently it does the same as the gel, difference being you can dry it out and re-use it.
Cheers


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> Hi Dave just looked on another forum, they recommend course salt, apparently it does the same as the gel, difference being you can dry it out and re-use it.
> Cheers


That's not a difference! That's exactly what you do with silica gel!

Pete


----------

